
Nvidia Shows Off New Ray-Traced Minecraft Screenshots - jonbaer
https://www.extremetech.com/gaming/308582-nvidia-shows-off-new-ray-traced-minecraft-screenshots-modding-resources
======
Dahoon
This is not an apples to apples comparison. Minecraft could look 99% like the
RTX photos with RTX off it was coded that way easily. This smells like pure
marketing.

